# Windows 10 Energieeinstellung stellt sich selbstständig auf Höchstleistung



## elDarki (8. Dezember 2016)

*Windows 10 Energieeinstellung stellt sich selbstständig auf Höchstleistung*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mit der SuFu und Google nix passendes gefunden, daher hier mal meine Frage.

Seit ich vor 4 Wochen meinen ersten Rechner selbst zusammengebaut habe überwache ich diesen eigentlich ständig mit dem HWMonitor... ist also das erste das ich nach dem Booten anstelle.
Ich bin nun schon 3 oder 4 Mal drüber gestolpert, dass die CPU direkt nach dem Hochfahren im Idle durchgehend mit Maximum taktet (4000Mhz). 
Jedes Mal war die Ursache, dass in den Energieoptionen in Windows "Höchstleistung" eingestellt war. 
Auf "Ausbalanciert" gestellt und die CPU taktet augeblicklich runter.
Das ganze hält dann ein paar Tage (Bootvorgänge) und plötzlich wieder das selbe Spiel, Maxtakt -> Energieoption auf Höchsleistung -> Umgestellt auf Ausbalanciert -> Takt geht runter

Ich drehe auch sonst nirgends irgendetwas an der Taktrate der CPU rum... also kein OC oder sonstige Aktionen.

Kennt jemand dieses Phänomen?
Nervt etwas nach jedem Booten erstmal die CPU Taktung zu prüfen.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Andreas Winter (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 Energieeinstellung stellt sich selbstständig auf Höchstleistung*

Hallo!

Hast Du möglicherweise eine Samsung-SSD verbaut und Samsung Magician installiert? Je nach Konfiguration hast Du dann bei den Energieoptionen auch die Einstellung "Samsung Höchstleistung". Eine andere Idee habe ich im Moment nicht.

Gruß


----------



## elDarki (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 Energieeinstellung stellt sich selbstständig auf Höchstleistung*

Ne hab nur jeweils eine SSD von SanDisk und eine von Crucial... 
Aber danke für den Ansatz 

Außerdem würde ich bei einer "Übersteuerung" aus einem anderen Programm erwarten, dass die Einstellungen direkt nach einem Neustart abgeändert sind.
Ich werde aber mal versuchen zu beobachten ob die Umstellung nach dem Öffnen bestimmer Anwendungen geändert wird, vll. übersteuert doch ein anderes Tool das ich aktuell nicht auf dem Schirm habe.


----------



## fotoman (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 Energieeinstellung stellt sich selbstständig auf Höchstleistung*

Schau doch mal in die Windows-Logs (Ereignisanzeige). Da steht zumindest drin, wann die Energieeinstellungen geändert werden.

Ich hatte ähnliches gerade auf meinem Lenovo Laptop. Dort hat ein Lenovo-Tool, das im Autostart enthalten ist (bzw. jetzt war) immer kurz nach dem Booten den "Windows-Search" Dienst wieder aktiviert. Unter Win 7 hat es den noch in Ruhe gelassen.


----------



## elDarki (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 Energieeinstellung stellt sich selbstständig auf Höchstleistung*

Gute Idee, werde ich heute Abend mal prüfen ob in den Log Files was drin steht, dann kann ich es vll. eingrenzen ob und wenn ja welches Tool hier eingreift.


----------



## elDarki (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 Energieeinstellung stellt sich selbstständig auf Höchstleistung*

Ich glaube ich habe den Übeltäter entdeckt... die MSI Gaming App.
In dieser kann man die CPU auf einen "Gaming Modus" stellen, dann taktet sie durchgehend auf höchster Frequenz.
Was mich dabei nur wundert, die Gaming App ist eigentlich nicht im Autostart enthalten und ich nutze sie eigentlich auch nie...
Scheint aber wie gesagt Einfluss zu nehmen, wenn sie läuft kann ich die Windowsenergieeinstellung nicht mals mehr zurück auf Ausbalanciert stellen, der Regler springt sofort zurück auf Höchstleistung.


----------



## Blu3ye (9. Juni 2020)

Hey! Ich weiß, altes Thema. Aber mich plagt genau dieses Problem aktuell auch und im Netz findet sich keine Lösung darüber.

Wonach hast du denn in welcher Ereignisanzeige-Kategorie gesucht?


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (9. Juni 2020)

Das Problem konnte ich auch mit der Insider Version von Windows feststellen. MSI APP bzw. Dragoncenter war die Ursache des Übels.
Bei Energieoptionen konnte man, die Leistung die man brauchte einstellen, nach dem die APP deinstalliert wurde.
PC läuft mit Energiesparmodus (in der Radeon Software muss man die Grafikkarte manuell Einstellen).


----------



## Marshallyx (29. Mai 2021)

Zwar schon wieder etwas älter, aber ich hatte selbiges Problem und den Übeltäter dafür ausfindig gemacht und vielleicht hilft es ja noch jemandem:

Durch die Installation diverser MSI Produkte (Dragon Center, MSI Center, usw.) wird bei Systemstart automatisch auch die "MSI.CentralServer.exe" mit ausgeführt. Diese ist dafür verantwortlich, dass dauerhaft der "AMD Ryzen Balanced" Energiesparplan (oder alternativ wenn nicht vorhanden den "Höchstleistung") gesetzt wird. Zu sehen unter Ereignisanzeige -> Windows-Protokolle -> System - (kurze Info: {9897998c-92de-4669-853f-b7cd3ecb2790} ist die ID vom "AMD Ryzen Balanced" und {a1841308-3541-4fab-bc81-f71556f20b4a} die ID vom "Energiesparmodus" Plan):


```
Vom Prozess "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI\MSI Center\MSI.CentralServer.exe" (Prozess-ID: 8276) wurde das Richtlinienschema von "{9897998c-92de-4669-853f-b7cd3ecb2790}" auf "{9897998c-92de-4669-853f-b7cd3ecb2790}" zurückgesetzt.
```

Dieser Eintrag erscheint bei mir im Sekunden- bis Minutentakt. Ändert man manuell den Energiesparplan auf z.B. "Energiesparmodus" erscheint auch diese Meldung in der Ereignisanzeige:


```
Vom Prozess "C:\Windows\explorer.exe" (Prozess-ID: 8072) wurde das Richtlinienschema von "{9897998c-92de-4669-853f-b7cd3ecb2790}" auf "{a1841308-3541-4fab-bc81-f71556f20b4a}" zurückgesetzt.
```

Läuft jetzt (im Taskmanager unter "Prozesse" zu sehen) die erwähnte MSI.CentralServer.exe wird direkt wieder die Änderung iniziiert:


```
Vom Prozess "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI\MSI Center\MSI.CentralServer.exe" (Prozess-ID: 8276) wurde das Richtlinienschema von "{a1841308-3541-4fab-bc81-f71556f20b4a}" auf "{9897998c-92de-4669-853f-b7cd3ecb2790}" zurückgesetzt.
```

Schießt man die MSI.CentralServer.exe ab, passiert genau das nicht mehr und man behält seinen eingestellten Energiesparplan. Allerdings läuft dann wenn man das MSI Center öffnen möchte einer dauerhafter Ladebalken und es öffnet sich nicht, was nur durch einen Windowsneustart (alleiniges starten der "MSI.CentralServer.exe" scheint nicht zu helfen, obwohl diese dann sofort wieder den Energiesparplan wie gehabt umstellt) behoben wird.


----------



## Salzigestange (2. November 2021)

Vielen vielen vielen Dank für den Thread!  
War auch schon am verzweifeln. Es war bei mir auch tatsächlich das MSI Dragon Center und der Gaming Mode?
Auf jeden Fall habe ich den Gaming Mode und den Autostart rausgenommen und siehe da, keine "Ultimative Leistung" mehr, welche automatisch angelegt wurde, obwohl tausend mal gelöscht. Was ein Blödsinn, aber ja man sollte nicht irgendwelche Optionen anmachen ohne genau zu wissen was sie tun...

Nochmals Danke!


----------

